# Moebius has released more test shot of the Pegasus



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Enjoy guys. She was highlighted over at Moebius FB's page but I think some of you don't have a FB account, so here she is in all her glory. I'll only enjoy mine when the kit is in my hands ...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Saw those this morning on FB, it looks great, if you were a fan of the show. The little detailings look very nice. Can't wait to see the real, original, Galactica when it comes out. That is the one I am waiting for,but this one lets me know it will FANTASTIC!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks.

Great detail on the test shot. She certainly is waaay bigger than the Galactica.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pictures.
I guess I just need to get an allotment from my paycheck for Moebius. Every kit they make, I want.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

All ready got it on preorder and cant wait to start this. Liking what i seeing a lot,and it anit $300. Haven't decided how far im going with the lighting of this yet though.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I have zero interest in it but it's a dang _nice_ model! Great detail.

HAL9001-


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow! I can't wait to get my mitts on this puppy!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Same here, can't wait to get this one. It looks great. 

Sean


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I really don't care for the Pegasus........But I'll probably end up with one.

How messed up is that!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> I really don't care for the Pegasus........But I'll probably end up with one.
> 
> How messed up is that!


Was that rhetorical? 

HAL9001-


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I'll get one. Didn't realize she was THAT muçh bigger than Galactica.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm in for one or two.......:thumbsup:


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Is it wrong to describe a spaceship as sexy? Those details are drool-inducing.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Another awesome model kit from Moebius!! Thanks Frank!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

It is looking very good. At least one for me.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I LOVE the Pegasus and this kit looks GREAT! Must have for me (and others I know)! Great time to be a modeler!:thumbsup::dude:


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Test shot? It's perfect the way it is!
Box it up, I'll take three.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Now that 2012 is over, so is my patience. My excitement for the release of the Battlestar Pegasus is starting to really build!
It's nearly here.
I can't wait.
I need this ship!


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

It could just be my interpretation of the pics on my little cell-phone screen, but did they remove the "Pegasus" name plate from the flight pods?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

It looks like it's gone on that, but "Pegasus" will be on it! By the way, it's basically ready to go, just waiting on a few last minute approvals on packaging and it can ship.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Moebius said:


> It looks like it's gone on that, but "Pegasus" will be on it! By the way, it's basically ready to go, just waiting on a few last minute approvals on packaging and it can ship.


Fantastic news!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

We approve! Ship it! Ship it!


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

Serious question, What would be a viable or likely ETA for UK stocking of the pegasus?

I would purchase the galactica and pegasus at the same time directly from you but i just know i'll get screwed over on shipping charges.

Also, please please put a "download" section on your website with your models instructions haha. yes, its me!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

secretreeve said:


> Serious question, What would be a viable or likely ETA for UK stocking of the pegasus?
> 
> I would purchase the galactica and pegasus at the same time directly from you but i just know i'll get screwed over on shipping charges.
> 
> Also, please please put a "download" section on your website with your models instructions haha. yes, its me!


Shipping is a tough one, but if it was me I'd buy the Revell Germany Galactica in the UK and save the money, it would probably make up for the shipping charges on a Pegasus. Plus the RG release has different decals to make it look even better! I think it's 20 Euro or so over there, could probably find one at a discount as well. I hear you on the instructions, it's definitely on the list to do at some point.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

I have been waiting for this for a long time so glad to here its not that far from being released, Cant wait :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, im already purchasing your MkII Viper and galactica from a UK stockist on ebay.

So i dont doubt the pegasus will eventually make its way over, im just impatient haha.

If i had to pay extra to buy your version of the pegasus then it would depend on the initial cost of the model and weigh up the postage cost/import taxes. But i have a high appreciation for the level of detail, time and effort you guys put into your kits.

I've also added your website to my youtube landing page along with this forum.

The only thing im not keen on the Viper kit is the stand, much prefer tube + plate stands over the plastic things like this haha.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

I my travels on the web I stumbled across these images from the Facebook of Bruce's Scale Modeling Domain. It shows the sprues from a test shot of the Pegasus. Some interesting things going on, some I like, some not so much (but fixable).
Take a look, if you haven't already.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.364923180266467.86232.356160371142748&type=1


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the link.

This model is looking to become an excellent piece!

I honestly can't wait to get my hands on it, even if it does sit on the shelf for a month after buying it while i finish other projects haha.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

TIE, mind if I ask what parts of the Pegasus you don't like so much? I think it looks great, but a more crtical pair of eyes might spot something i didn't.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

looks like they're taking pre-orders for this on thier webstore.

sadly they dont have international postage on there.

http://www.clubmoebius.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=931


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

RedHeadKevin said:


> TIE, mind if I ask what parts of the Pegasus you don't like so much? I think it looks great, but a more crtical pair of eyes might spot something i didn't.


It's VERY minor, and easily fixable, and I feel kinda bad for even mentioning it, but since you asked.
I don't care for the added detail at the front floor of the upper landing bays. I don't know if it's accurate or not, I just don't think they would have raised "bits" on a runway. Buy hey, a little sandpaper and it's gone.
The other was the all the detail in the recessed bays on the side of the upper landing bays. Bruce has a HD video of a clip from Razor showing this bay, and the detail in it is mostly Raptors and some mobile equipment. This small side bay is basically empty with an opening to the main bay at either end. Again, this will be easy to fix even if I end up scratch building it.
Geez, now I feel bad. Moebius went to all the trouble of putting out this this great kit, and I'm nitpicking. Sorry Moebius, I'll make it up to you by purchasing three of these. I am happy that they seem to have fixed the raised lettering on the sides of the landing bays!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> ...I don't care for the added detail at the front floor of the upper landing bays...


Ah, the lips. Those are on both the upper and lower bays, front and back, so far as I remember. I *think* they're there for a molding/structural reason - won't take but a few swipes with a file to get rid of them.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> It's VERY minor, and easily fixable, and I feel kinda bad for even mentioning it, but since you asked.
> I don't care for the added detail at the front floor of the upper landing bays. I don't know if it's accurate or not, I just don't think they would have raised "bits" on a runway. Buy hey, a little sandpaper and it's gone.
> The other was the all the detail in the recessed bays on the side of the upper landing bays. Bruce has a HD video of a clip from Razor showing this bay, and the detail in it is mostly Raptors and some mobile equipment. This small side bay is basically empty with an opening to the main bay at either end. Again, this will be easy to fix even if I end up scratch building it.
> Geez, now I feel bad. Moebius went to all the trouble of putting out this this great kit, and I'm nitpicking. Sorry Moebius, I'll make it up to you by purchasing three of these. I am happy that they seem to have fixed the raised lettering on the sides of the landing bays!


I think what your referring to as bits is the off set to the bottom bay and not part of the main floor it will be the underside of the upper floor.
As far as the recessed bays on the side that is the way Zoic shows the ship in that area, Razor was made after the Zoic plan came out and it would appear that they changed the idea for that than for the show.

You can check it out here. http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=536


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> Ah, the lips. Those are on both the upper and lower bays, front and back, so far as I remember. I *think* they're there for a molding/structural reason - won't take but a few swipes with a file to get rid of them.


Paul what do you have planned for this and you know i want one.:wave:


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Paulbo said:


> Ah, the lips. Those are on both the upper and lower bays, front and back, so far as I remember. I *think* they're there for a molding/structural reason - won't take but a few swipes with a file to get rid of them.


No that wasn't it. But, I did look again and I was wrong. The detail I believed was on the runway is actually underneath the upper landing pod in the area where the guns attach. I should have known better, it just didn't make sense to have junk on your runway. No more posting just before bedtime.
Anyway, here's the image. Area that confused me is circled.

Cylon 75: Thanks for posting that image. I guess that Moebius chose to go with the Zoic plans for their kit, and that's fine. I have no heartache with them making that decision. I however will be going another direction, and will build my own mini-bay to jive with the Razor version. Okay, now that everything is cleared up (for me), all there is to do is wait, which will be tough, because the money really is burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

You mean this area ?


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

Okay, i have to ask.

12 battlestars made right? so why in good gods universe does it have BS65?


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

12 Battlestars INITIALLY. In the miniseries, it was alluded to that there were 120 Battlestars in the Colonial Fleet.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

okay so galactica was one of the first 12 right?

so back to why 65?


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

That was the designation of the Colonial Fleet Battlestar Group. It had nothing to do with production number.

BSG = BattleStar Group

A lot of these kind of questions can be answered on www.battlestarwiki.com


----------

